# Wine with FreeBSD



## Mercy_Me (Feb 26, 2010)

This might not be the place to put it, but please, correct me if i'm wrong. I'm trying to work with Wine on FreeBSD. And when trying to run utorrent in Wine, i'm getting the following error.


```
wine: '/root' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directorthere
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2010)

Configure wine properly and don't run it as root.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2010)

Thread moved. 'Porting New Software' does not mean 'Installing A New Port'.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 26, 2010)

Run `% winecfg` when logged in as your normal user, not as root.
But most of the time you don't need to configure anything, and you can run `% wine uTorrent.exe` or similar command right away.

But if I were you, I wouldn't bother using WINE and Windows software.
There are many good alternatives, one of them being *Transmission*. If you don't like its web or command-line interfaces, you can use its graphical interface instead. It's very similar to Âµtorrent. It's also very lightweight and actively developed. Just install net-p2p/transmission-gtk2 and see for yourself.


----------

